# Handy Diagrams (mgm vs fgm/comparisons)



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

http://www.dsdguidelines.org/htdocs/...evelopment.jpg

http://psycnet.apa.org/journals/amp/..._384_fig2a.gif

http://www.sdbonline.org/fly/lewheldquirk/5.2.jpg

http://psycnet.apa.org/journals/bul/..._233_fig5a.gif

http://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb...4-F6CABBC7.jpg

google image search: human embryo development genital


----------

